# Moving to Barcelona - all sorts of queries (incl cats, NIE and health!)



## MovingtoSpain (May 6, 2009)

Hello there
A friend recommended this forum and I have just been browsing for the last couple of hours and it's brilliant! I have been taking a lot of notes but as you seem a very helpful and friendly bunch, I wondered if I could ask for advice on a few bits and bobs. 
The background is that we're planning to move to Barcelona next month, as the first stop for us on a planned year in Spain. My boyfriend was made redundant in January, and I'm lucky enough to be able to work from anywhere as a writer, so we thought - now's our chance! We've let our house as of June 4, are surrounded by boxes to take to storage or charity shops and the cat gets her pet passport tomorrow. Counting down...
I know BCN is the most expensive place to begin but we do love the city and have friends there already so we thought we'd spend till Sept/Oct here, learn some Castillian and then maybe move south after that. 
So here are my queries - all help and advice very much appreciated. 

1. We're already due to view some properties when we come over next week for a brief visit but I saw Barcelona Flats recommended on here - when I checked, it seems to do holiday lets but do they also do mid-term lettings? And are rental prices specified by agents usually final in Spain, or is there room for negotiation in the current flat market?

2. Wondering what experienced hands would do about transporting stuff/cat? We're thinking of renting an estate car, going Dover-Calais (santander is too far for the cat to be below decks) and then driving with one stop and then boyfrend driving it back to UK but maybe that's a false economy. Also cat is a nervy old darling, 14 years old, and we want to minimise stress. Is she better off flying, and us shipping stuff over. We're only taking some suitcases and boxes, coffee machine, no furniture. 

3. Health/other insurance - we are planning to stay UK residents for tax purposes as it's only a year and I will come back quite often - using parents' address for correspondence and staying registered unofficially at our old GP - and obviously we have our EHIC cards. Should we be looking for extra health insurance - and also is there a policy we need for belongings as I guess travel insurance won't cover us?

4. Mobiles. Searched on this but wasn't sure. I would like to keep my UK mobile number for use when I am home etc and need a new phone/contract so wondered if one of the UK providers is any better than the others in terms of costs of receiving calls (we're planning to use VOIP mainly) and texting home etc.

5. Banks. Is it worth using Halifax.es or do we really need a full-on Spanish bank for rent/utilities etc.

6. Finally - the fun bit...where would you head in the Autumn? We still want somewhere quite busy, and ideally fairly warm, with a Spanish vibe as well as a fun expat community, and maybe somewhere to study TEFL as a way of earning a bit extra if we need to. I was thinking Seville, but I suspect after Barca we may be broke and will need somewhere relatively cheaper...

Thanking you in advance - sorry if this is cheeky to ask so many things at once, if so, please do ask me to separate the queries.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

HI and welcome to the forum, well I´m the "blonde" one so I´m not terribly knowledgeable, but I´ll tell you the bits I know.

Rentals at the moment ARE negotiable due to the housing market being a bit grim, so give it a go. Most lets over here are done on a holiday type contract and they can last for up to 11 months! 

If memory serves yes you do need a spanish bank account to be able to rent a property

When I came over here, I flew my dogs over. I felt a short, although scary trip would be better than two days of torture for us all.. two dogs, two kids, lugguage...!

I still use a UK mobile, although I´ve been threatened with death if I use it for anything other than emergencies (what colour top to wear IS an emergency isnt it???), its with O2 and has a spanish bolt-on

As for somewhere warm in the winter.... Last winter was my first winter here and I froze, no central heating, no carpets, no sealed glazing units... Electric heating is expensive and I was actually going out in the car cos that was the only place that warmed up sufficiently!!! Apparently the Canarys are nice in the winter!

there, thats my brains picked clean lol. I´m sure someone else will be along to fill in the gaps and correct any of my errors lol. 

Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Hello there

A friend recommended this forum and I have just been browsing for the last couple of hours and it's brilliant! 
**You are most welcome - glad you have enjoyed it.

I have been taking a lot of notes but as you seem a very helpful and friendly bunch, I wondered if I could ask for advice on a few bits and bobs.
** Fire away

So here are my queries - all help and advice very much appreciated.

1. We're already due to view some properties when we come over next week for a brief visit but I saw Barcelona Flats recommended on here - when I checked, it seems to do holiday lets but do they also do mid-term lettings? And are rental prices specified by agents usually final in Spain, or is there room for negotiation in the current flat market?

**Speak to Anita and ensure that she knows you are serious about a 4/5 month letting. 

2. Wondering what experienced hands would do about transporting stuff/cat? We're thinking of renting an estate car, going Dover-Calais (santander is too far for the cat to be below decks) and then driving with one stop and then boyfrend driving it back to UK but maybe that's a false economy. Also cat is a nervy old darling, 14 years old, and we want to minimise stress. Is she better off flying, and us shipping stuff over. We're only taking some suitcases and boxes, coffee machine, no furniture.
Coffee machine? Coals To Newcastle? 


3. Health/other insurance - we are planning to stay UK residents for tax purposes as it's only a year and I will come back quite often - using parents' address for correspondence and staying registered unofficially at our old GP - and obviously we have our EHIC cards. Should we be looking for extra health insurance - and also is there a policy we need for belongings as I guess travel insurance won't cover us?

**I would definitely recommend that you look for additioanal cover 

4. Mobiles. Searched on this but wasn't sure. I would like to keep my UK mobile number for use when I am home etc and need a new phone/contract so wondered if one of the UK providers is any better than the others in terms of costs of receiving calls (we're planning to use VOIP mainly) and texting home etc.


**I declare an interest. You are free to PM me. There are definitey more cost-effective solutions than those suggested.


5. Banks. Is it worth using Halifax.es or do we really need a full-on Spanish bank for rent/utilities etc.

**I would personally always use a Spanish bank. In BCN centre you will always find English speakers.

6. Finally - the fun bit...where would you head in the Autumn? We still want somewhere quite busy, and ideally fairly warm, with a Spanish vibe as well as a fun expat community, and maybe somewhere to study TEFL as a way of earning a bit extra if we need to. I was thinking Seville, but I suspect after Barca we may be broke and will need somewhere relatively cheaper...

Thanking you in advance - sorry if this is cheeky to ask so many things at once, if so, please do ask me to separate the queries.

Costa del Sol, Tenerife, Costa Blanca etc 


Good Luck 

Steve


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

MovingtoSpain said:


> Hello there
> 
> 
> 1. Lettings in Barcelona - you could contact an agent directly, maybe Don Piso or put key words into google such as Piso, Barcelona, alquiler
> ...


----------



## MovingtoSpain (May 6, 2009)

Jojo, Steve and Dave, thanks for the help, much appreciated.

Jojo, thanks for the thoughts on rentals and phones - and the warning on cold winters. Must pack thermals as well as bikini, I guess...

Steve, great, cheers, will be in contact with Anita and also PM you about phones. 

Dave, that's interesting about the tax people in Spain, hmm, yes, hadn't thought of that. It's all a balancing act, eh? And thanks for the winter suggestions!

Had first of many authentic enounters today when I called Iberia about taking cat in cabin. 'No, we do not do this,' woman insisted, until I said, 'well, you say on your website you do,' and she tutted, went away and admitted they do but she has no idea how to book it...

Fun days ahead...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MovingtoSpain said:


> Jojo, Steve and Dave, thanks for the help, much appreciated.
> 
> Jojo, thanks for the thoughts on rentals and phones - and the warning on cold winters. Must pack thermals as well as bikini, I guess...
> 
> ...


.... and this is only the beginning!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

You could open up a tourist bank account. You don't need a NIE number for that and I am sure they won't be too interested re: tax etc. I think it's only when you put large amounts in that the spanish alarm bells ring 

Good luck and welcome to the forum.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Without wishing to be pedantic - there is no such thing as a "tourist" account. It is either a resident account or a non-resident account. 

You definitely do not need a NIE number for a non-resident account.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Without wishing to be pedantic - there is no such thing as a "tourist" account. It is either a resident account or a non-resident account.
> 
> You definitely do not need a NIE number for a non-resident account.


Steve??? Pedantic????? NEVER LOL!!!! whats the difference ??... tourist, non-resident...........?????? its the same thing, tourists are non residents and non residents are gonna be tourists!!!!!!!!!! 

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I think it's important to use the correct terms when it comes to banking as there are some important differences in charges and responsibilities. 

You are either (tax-)resident in Spain or not. If you are tax-resident you will need a tax-resident account.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Without wishing to be pedantic - there is no such thing as a "tourist" account. It is either a resident account or a non-resident account.
> 
> You definitely do not need a NIE number for a non-resident account.


I stand corrected


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Chica said:


> I stand corrected


Don't sweat it Chica, he's got his headmaster's hat on today!! We know what you meant, honey!!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks Tallulah. I know what I meant. You know what I meant. Steve knows what I meant. But I suppose when offering advise the wording needs to be correct.


----------



## MovingtoSpain (May 6, 2009)

The plot thickens...

No, actually, I think we will try to open an NIE account once we have our NIE number etc, eek, catch-22 joy. Just glad we're EU citizens otherwise it would really scramble my little brain.

Only thought with Halifax is that they have a Spanish registered bank with a branch in Barcelona, so I thought it would be a halfway house with English speaking staff. But then it did seem too good to be true...


----------

